# Trailer set up



## Mercer (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello all, just purchased a brand new 6x12 duel axel trailer with "v" nose. Any good ideas or pics on set up would be helpful. I am a carpenter & have a few ideas but open to suggestions.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/job-site-trailers-show-off-your-set-ups-48819/

Let us know when you emerge.


----------



## Mercer (Apr 14, 2012)

Will do. I pick up the trailer in the middle of next week & want to have a clear plan in place by then.


----------



## Mercer (Apr 14, 2012)

Picked up the new trailer today. Know what I'm doing this weekend now.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice trailer! I'll give you tree fiddy for it after you decide it's to small:laughing:


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

nice trailer it looks exactly like mine except mine is an atlas


----------



## Mercer (Apr 14, 2012)

donerightwyo said:


> Nice trailer! I'll give you tree fiddy for it after you decide it's to small:laughing:


Worked outta one this size for 5 years with a school district doing carpentry & it was the perfect size.


----------



## Mercer (Apr 14, 2012)

Well, here it is. Been working out of it for two weeks now and it is awesome!! Still need to make doors for the cabinets. That's today's project.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Looks good. :thumbsup:

If you're anything like me, in 3-4 months you'll tear out a section and re-do it. And then in another 3-4 months, you'll tear out another section and redo it. And then in another 3-4 months.....:whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

RemodelGA said:


> Looks good. :thumbsup:
> 
> If you're anything like me, in 3-4 months you'll tear out a section and re-do it. And then in another 3-4 months, you'll tear out another section and redo it. And then in another 3-4 months.....:whistling


lol i am exactly the same.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I hope the axles work out their differences.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey Mercer - NICE JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Hey there, where did you get the fold up hand cart/dolly thing in the front there? What do you think of it?


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey Mercer nice simple/clean set up. What size is your trailer? Brutus, are you talking about the foldable hand truck?


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Brutus said:


> Hey there, where did you get the fold up hand cart/dolly thing in the front there? What do you think of it?


In my area, home depot & lowes both carry them. They're about $35.00. I looked at a bunch and decided on the Milwaukee brand @ the depot. Felt it was a little heavier constructed. 

I carry toolboxes on mine into customer's homes. Works nice for me.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

txgencon said:


> I hope the axles work out their differences.


Not sure what you mean by that.....it's got dual axels and there's hardly enough weight in there to shake a stick at. Unless I'm missin' somethin'.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

svronthmve said:


> Not sure what you mean by that.....it's got dual axels and there's hardly enough weight in there to shake a stick at. Unless I'm missin' somethin'.


The original post said something the axles being in a duel. I guess I took it literally.


----------



## Mercer (Apr 14, 2012)

Hand truck came from grainger. Much heavier then the ones at the depot & lowes.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Mercer said:


> Hand truck came from grainger. Much heavier then the ones at the depot & lowes.


Did it cost as much from them as the trailer? :laughing:


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

txgencon said:


> The original post said something the axles being in a duel. I guess I took it literally.


Ohhhhhhhhhhh....

I totally missed your humor.....sorry! LOL

(It's been one of those days!)


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

svronthmve said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhh....
> 
> I totally missed your humor.....sorry! LOL
> 
> (It's been one of those days!)


"Them that don't know him don't like him. Them that do sometimes don't know how to take him."

A line from Willie Nelson's "Mamas, don't let your babies grow up to be cowboys."


----------



## Mercer (Apr 14, 2012)

After you buy 2 or 3 from depot to replace the broken one it is actually cheaper.


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

Some really nice trailer setups!!


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Mercer said:


> After you buy 2 or 3 from depot to replace the broken one it is actually cheaper.


I will agree that sometimes your point is valid. If someone uses & abuses their equipment to death, it's probably a good thing to buy that way. I don't, so the depot one works fine for me.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

That looks nice mercer I want a trailer just to pimp out


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Brutus said:


> Hey there, where did you get the fold up hand cart/dolly thing in the front there? What do you think of it?


Brutus costco sells them, I think they are about 30 bucks, also CTC puts them on sale pretty often. I use to use mine all the time but now I have the systainer cart so I only use it to haul in new gear for home theaters and such. 

Still for the money it's awesome and takes up no space.


----------



## sustainable b (Jan 26, 2011)

How do you like your Atlas trailer. I'm thinking of buying one but can't find any info on them.

Thanks


----------

